# Maidstone Show - 31st August



## Danezie

anybody else going? its only 15mins up the road.. so im definetly there.. its going to be my first show.. so im wondering is there any idea of what snakes to expect here, i am starting a maidstone fund..as im after a orange ghost morph.. so does anyone know if any morph breeders are attending.. or do you just find out on the day? i dont want to go and be disappointed.

Dane


----------



## rakpeterson

i would be interested to know more about this too..............didnt realise there was a show in maidstone


----------



## Danezie

MRAC (Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club) are hosting a Reptile show/breeders meeting in Maidstone, Kent on Sunday 31st August 2008. 

The Market Hall 
Lockmeadow Market 
Maidstone 
Kent 

Open show, no membership required. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred animals 
(Reptiles, Amphibians & Invertebrates). 

Commercial Traders selling dry goods only. 

For enquiries regarding booking tables contact [email protected] 
or Tel no. 07943911647 

Free Parking, Cafe, Train Stations close by, Town centre location.


----------



## HS

Hi Danezie,
I can tell you that there will indeed be Python Morph breeders there, and not just Royals.8) 
I was going through the list today of species that will be available and there is a good representation of the popular species, but a good deal of choice for those who like something a little different too, which is good news for me.:2thumb:
I think I have to start a Maidstone fund too.:whistling2:


----------



## Danezie

yayyyyyyy  i cant wait until the show is here, going to be really good, is there a list of breeders going? i want to get in there early lol..


----------



## exoticsandtropics

We are going ;-P


----------



## Mark75

I'll probably go to this


----------



## Ally

I'll be there!


----------



## TAXI

I'm GOING.....Does anyone Know if theres goner be any Bloods there:2thumb:


----------



## bendigo

im going!


----------



## Andy b 1

im going!!!!


----------



## Grakky

I'm going!


----------



## axie-ali

never heard of it, but thanks for letting me know, I'll definately be going :2thumb:

What times is it on?


----------



## garysumpter

Hmmmmm, 10 mins up the road, may pop in then : victory:


----------



## repti-mon

I'll be there


----------



## tinkrebel

I'll be going


----------



## Fangio

I'm there and will possibly be helping out on a table


----------



## repti-mon

Such a shame I wont have any money when I go though!!! So doubt I'll be able to buy anything unless god sends me some money _or the lottery..._


----------



## declanjr

i will definalty be going lol woop see you there people any chance of some burms or retics??


----------



## Herp_boi

im going anyone else going by train?:lol2:


----------



## bigsky

im going and lutonreptilerescue is too.
Keep an eye out we will have some very nice snake hooks available hopefully

Lloyd



Oh my mistake no we might not be at maidstone its essex we going to next month hahaha


----------



## Testudo Man

I will be there...

And I really need to pull my finger out and book a table :whistling2::blush:...T.T.8)


----------



## wohic

I will be there as well............ not sure about getting a table as i will only have a few corn hatchlings ...but we will see.

we all gonna have a pub meet afterwards ?


----------



## Fangio

bigsky said:


> im going and lutonreptilerescue is too.
> Keep an eye out we will have some very nice snake hooks available hopefully
> 
> Lloyd
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my mistake no we might not be at maidstone its essex we going to next month hahaha


Essex is September dude

Also Dave goes by the name Moshpitviper nowadays lol


----------



## bigsky

Fangio said:


> Essex is September dude
> 
> Also Dave goes by the name Moshpitviper nowadays lol


yeah well he,s dave to me dude lol
and hes a div so probably cant tell what month it is anyway, september is better means i can make more stock to take 

Lloyd


----------



## purejurrasic

wohic said:


> I will be there as well............ not sure about getting a table as i will only have a few corn hatchlings ...but we will see.
> 
> we all gonna have a pub meet afterwards ?


Sounds like a plan, and its my birfday too !


----------



## wohic

purejurrasic said:


> Sounds like a plan, and its my birfday too !


 
well thast two of us :lol2:


----------



## Mark75

wohic said:


> well thast two of us :lol2:


I'll pretend it's my birthday too if we're going to the pub after


----------



## Grakky

you could even go to a pub that isn't a million miles away from the actual show :whistling2:


----------



## Fangio

Mark75 said:


> I'll pretend it's my birthday too if we're going to the pub after


It's my birthday the week before if that's a valid excuse for a pub meet lol


----------



## nuggett5

Ill be there! my mum only lives 5 mins around the corner!


----------



## byglady

we will be there too, 
is there going to be a meet after this show, 
if so can you let us know which pub please


----------



## exoticsandtropics

think so pure jurassic has said so so yeah i may even come as well-- as long as traders are allowed?? lol see you there


----------



## repkid

If my dad can get the day off work and he can be bothered to take me then I'll be there!


----------



## Daleos89

ima goin!!! im on the look out for a bci or bcc...will there b any breeders there?


----------



## Javeo

I didnt know there was a show so close by. Will definatly be going. Anyone else going from gravesend?


----------



## HS

Daleos89 said:


> ima goin!!! im on the look out for a bci or bcc...will there b any breeders there?


Yes, there will be Boa Breeders at the show.


----------



## Daleos89

H.S. said:


> Yes, there will be Boa Breeders at the show.


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH F*cking excitement!!! :lol2:


----------



## declanjr

does anyone know if there will be any retics or burms there? baby ones i mean


----------



## sean k

*show*

will any one be selling horned frog or pixie frogs?


----------



## TAXI

Right Almost a month to go..............(Some-one get your finger out)

Any-one know whats goner be there...............(Selling what)

Got to make a shopping list...............


----------



## repkid

Can someone please get me a postcode as I can't find one on the internet.

Thanks brad


----------



## HS

The postcode is ME16 8LW.

As for what is going to be there, well, everything. Ok, maybe not everything, but certainly all the usual suspects and more.
Just a quick scan down the booking list and I can see...
Corns
Boas (normals and morphs, hogg, Rosy, Sand etc)
Pythons (royals, burms, spotted, carpet etc)
Kings
Milks
Hognose
Ratsnakes
Geckos (various species)
Chams
BTS
Beardies
Bosc
Horned toads 
Dendrobates
Tree frogs
salamanders
and many different Inverts.
We also have livefoods, frozen foods and dry goods available, all at good prices.

I can't wait, I'm getting excited just typing this post.:2thumb:

There are some tables still available, for a booking form e:mail [email protected]


----------



## Herp_boi

WOOOOhoooo! Can't wait for this one! : victory: See you all there! i wont get to shy to say hi this time :lol2:


----------



## Herp_boi

is that only western hognose ? Cheers Nick


----------



## HS

I can't say what type of Hognose will be available, I do not have a definitive list, just an idea from the booking forms.
The list above is just an example of what will be at the meeting, there will be more to see on the day.


----------



## TAXI

H.S. said:


> The postcode is ME16 8LW.
> 
> As for what is going to be there, well, everything. Ok, maybe not everything, but certainly all the usual suspects and more.
> Just a quick scan down the booking list and I can see...
> Corns
> Boas (normals and morphs, hogg, Rosy, Sand etc)
> Pythons (royals, burms, spotted, carpet etc)
> Kings
> Milks
> Hognose
> Ratsnakes
> Geckos (various species)
> Chams
> BTS
> Beardies
> Bosc
> Horned toads
> Dendrobates
> Tree frogs
> salamanders
> and many different Inverts.
> We also have livefoods, frozen foods and dry goods available, all at good prices.
> 
> I can't wait, I'm getting excited just typing this post.:2thumb:
> 
> There are some tables still available, for a booking form e:mail [email protected]


CHEERS MATE..............(Drawing up list now before Wife See's):whistling2:


----------



## Ally

I've posted my cheque for the tables today...
I'll have a range of equipment and baby leopard geckos! Maybe some Beardies and corn snakes - depends on what happens between now and then.


----------



## HS

Look forward to seeing you there.



Btw, we now have a club website, it's a work in progress, but does have the relevant information about us and the show.

MRAC Website


----------



## bendigo

H.S. said:


> Look forward to seeing you there.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we now have a club website, it's a work in progress, but does have the relevant information about us and the show.
> 
> MRAC Website


 
link not working


----------



## HS

Damn, I can't even look to see where I went wrong and correct it.
Ah, well, here is a new link...

MRAC Website


----------



## amphib-fan1990

i know this is unorthadox but im trying to sell my big snapper and nobody in kent has even looked at the thread so far so if anybody wats him i can get him to the show and you can get him there hes £90 but will accept swap for baby water monitor or baby burm


----------



## HS

I would just like to mention that only Private Breeders who have booked tables are allowed to sell livestock at the show. 
Trading outside the venue (i.e. The Car Park) Is not only against the show rules, but it is also Illegal. It could result in the show being closed down.


----------



## amphib-fan1990

no my friend tim marsh has a table and im helping him out!


----------



## Testudo Man

Pm sent...T.T.8)


----------



## Tomm

damn i am away surfing that week! 

but i am not to sure which will be better


----------



## repkid

It said on the website there will be no sales to anyone under 16, if my dad's with me will I be able to buy anything?


----------



## Ally

repkid said:


> It said on the website there will be no sales to anyone under 16, if my dad's with me will I be able to buy anything?


Yup you can, because him being there means that you have his consent.


----------



## Tomm

i cant seem to find anything which shows what reptiles will be avalible. 

I get back on the 30th and as maidstone isnt all that far i would shoot over but i am after a young BOSC, does any one know if i have a chance of getting one there? or weather i should just go to CPR or lost world and buy one before?

thanks, tomm


----------



## Daredevil

Will hopefully be going to this one...:no1:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Tomm said:


> i cant seem to find anything which shows what reptiles will be avalible.
> 
> I get back on the 30th and as maidstone isnt all that far i would shoot over but i am after a young BOSC, does any one know if i have a chance of getting one there? or weather i should just go to CPR or lost world and buy one before?
> 
> thanks, tomm


Hi Tomm,

Please try pm'ing me as a friend is looking for a good home for a very young bosc, but needs to be assured that the person having it will be giving it the type of home it will require when adult. The bosc is with me at present.

Mo.


----------



## Tomm

wow mo, I sent you a PM earlier today just so you know 

 Tomm


----------



## James_T

I will try to go!


----------



## Berber King

Ill be there with some stunning baby beardies (and a few grown ons from previous clutch) and a few Jungle Jag Siblings-really nice carpets!


----------



## reptile_dude

Any geckos?[other than leos]
also is it a big show?
Thanks


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

I'm going, its the day before my bday so gonna treat myself to some leopard gecko's. Looking for some nice female hypo and albino's :flrt:


----------



## skimsa

Anyone from the midlans going fancy giving a poor lad a lift :flrt:


----------



## miss_honey

I may have to pop in as its only down the road


----------



## purejurrasic

Look forward to seeing you all, be nice to me , its not the best way to spend my 40th birthday, but not all bad !

We will have loads of leos, Macks, hypos, super hypos, pastles normals, albinos, tangerine albinos, 'het' raptors, snake eye raptors, blizzards etc

Also two cb bibrons, pictus, fat tails, het bloodred corns, CB royals, CB garters, tarantulas, scorpions, millipedes, centipedes, beetles and grubs

Possible others but my memory aint so good now !


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*maidstone reptile show*

are you selling all of those leopard geckos at the maidstone reptile show ? ?
plese reply to my message !:2thumb:


----------



## byglady

We are taking leopard geckos to the show,


----------



## purejurrasic

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> are you selling all of those leopard geckos at the maidstone reptile show ? ?
> plese reply to my message !:2thumb:


er, yes, thats what we intend on taking, of course may be some changes between now and then.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

DID YOU SAY THAT YOU INTEND ON TAKING LEOPARD GECKO TO THE SHOW !
IF SOO WHAT MORPHS AT WHAT PRICES !:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> DID YOU SAY THAT YOU INTEND ON TAKING LEOPARD GECKO TO THE SHOW !
> IF SOO WHAT MORPHS AT WHAT PRICES !:lol2:


yep, i did say that, see above, no need to shout at me !

Prices.... dont know yet.


----------



## tarantulabarn

purejurrasic said:


> yep, i did say that, see above, no need to shout at me !
> 
> Prices.... dont know yet.


And depends waht we sell at Rheda the day before


----------



## Grakky

anyone know what kind of equipment will be available?

thinking it could be a good oppurtunity to stock up for Hamm.


----------



## Ally

Grakky said:


> anyone know what kind of equipment will be available?
> 
> thinking it could be a good oppurtunity to stock up for Hamm.


What would you like?
The advantage of starting to look around early is that you can choose and get it taken for you!
I'll have small stuff on the table - thermostats, tubs, mats, bowls, tongs etc.


----------



## wohic

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> What would you like?
> The advantage of starting to look around early is that you can choose and get it taken for you!
> I'll have small stuff on the table - thermostats, tubs, mats, bowls, tongs etc.


 
I need some cheap hatchling tubs(for corns) Ally, you got anything suitable ?


----------



## Grakky

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> What would you like?
> The advantage of starting to look around early is that you can choose and get it taken for you!
> I'll have small stuff on the table - thermostats, tubs, mats, bowls, tongs etc.


I'll be looking around for stats, mats, bowls etc, lol.


----------



## purejurrasic

looking for 32 new large stuart tubs !


----------



## exoticsandtropics

we will be there with plenty of equipment again. see you there!!


----------



## TAXI

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> What would you like?
> The advantage of starting to look around early is that you can choose and get it taken for you!
> I'll have small stuff on the table - thermostats, tubs, mats, bowls, tongs etc.


I'll be looking for some Stats as well as Mats.............Trying to cut down my C.O2 Foot-Print(It's the Wife)


----------



## ip3kid

im looking for

Large/XL Water Bowl
Uv Starter/tube
Green anole
American green tree frog
Asian Long Tails
More Repti-vine


----------



## goldielocks

will also be looking for general equip, but never been to a show before this will be my first (well excited :2thumb! is everything there gonna be at a better price than shops/online? need a full setup for a royal, if not gonna to be much difference though i might order viv and ahs before i go and get the rest there.


----------



## HS

In general, equipment prices at shows tend to be cheaper than in the stores, but there is also the added opportunity of finding some secondhand equipment too.


----------



## goldielocks

cool sounds good, generally how much cheaper should i expect? as an example how much for a 4ft viv? dont mind if you don't know exactly but just so i know roughly what to expect!


----------



## spyder

we'll be there


----------



## sean k

*frogs*

will anyone have any hornedfrogs hear?


----------



## Grakky

anyone know if it's easier to get off at Maidstone East or Maidstone west for this?

haha, I suck at travel.


----------



## Daleos89

Grakky said:


> anyone know if it's easier to get off at Maidstone East or Maidstone west for this?
> 
> haha, I suck at travel.


west methinks,...its closer


----------



## strongboW

ermm,, if i get train from durhan to newcastle then newcastle to kent is the train station any were near the meeting??

Thanks


----------



## garysumpter

strongboW said:


> ermm,, if i get train from durhan to newcastle then newcastle to kent is the train station any were near the meeting??
> 
> Thanks


Yes mate, Maidstone has 3 train stations, 2 are very close to the show, the other is about 15 mins walk (certainly no more than that!)

Gary


----------



## HS

Click here for a link to a thread about travel to the Kent (Maidstone) Breeders Meeting. It should help.


----------



## strongboW

Cheers lads =]


----------



## Tomm

strongboW said:


> ermm,, if i get train from durhan to newcastle then newcastle to kent is the train station any were near the meeting??
> 
> Thanks


two are in the town centre maidstone east and west, i would suggest going to either of these two, walking 5 mins into the bus depot which is in town and then getting the bus from there! 

if anything you would be better of going to east and then just walking straight down the highstreet as the bus depot is at the end!


----------



## Mad Snake Boy

Great i'll be there so it will be nice to meet some of you.


----------



## Daredevil

I'm definately going now too!! :lol2:


----------



## gtm

What time does it kick off?


----------



## Daredevil

gtm said:


> What time does it kick off?


Probably about 10am and it'll probably finish around 4pm. You going?


----------



## HS

gtm said:


> What time does it kick off?


Doors open at 10:00 until 15:00.


----------



## Sid.lola

strongboW said:


> ermm,, if i get train from durhan to newcastle then newcastle to kent is the train station any were near the meeting??
> 
> Thanks


Would probably be quicker to get the fast train from Durham to King's Cross, then go to Maidstone from King's Cross


----------



## wohic

I really wish I was going ........  no money though for this one, guess i should have really booked a table then that would have justified borrowing the fuel money :lol2:


----------



## wohic

did all the tables get booked in the end and if so how many ? (sorry if this info is further back in the thread somewhere)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

there were still tables available when i looked the day before yesterday. should be a good day.


----------



## gtm

bradhollands999 said:


> Probably about 10am and it'll probably finish around 4pm. You going?


I'll be there from about midday until 2:30 / 3 (I have to get back to Epsom to take the sprog to Hellboy 11)


----------



## arkreptiles

We have a table and will have a fair few Leopard Gecko's and the last of this years Aztec corns available :notworthy: come over and say Hi!!

See you all there
Nick & Carrie


----------



## Grakky

arkreptiles said:


> We have a table and will have a fair few Leopard Gecko's and the last of this years Aztec corns available :notworthy: come over and say Hi!!
> 
> See you all there
> Nick & Carrie


 
oh god, not aztec corns... I'll be avoiding you then, or the OH will have 'em all off you!:lol2:


----------



## arkreptiles

Grakky said:


> oh god, not aztec corns... I'll be avoiding you then, or the OH will have 'em all off you!:lol2:


 We'll be talking to your OH then -:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## repkid

Cant wait il tomorrow!.!.!


Someone please say hi to me!!!

I am 5ft tall and have short blonde hair!


----------



## Faith

Make sure you all wish Pure Jurassic a happy birthday wont ya


----------



## snickers

Is this worth going to?

I'm 3 hours away so I'll be driving all day.

Is it likely there will be any Bredl's or Carpets? Or Rhinovivs?


----------



## STEVER

*Maidstone show*

YES WE WILL BE THERE WILL BE THE FIRST SHOW WE HAVE BEEN TO AND HOPE IT WILL BE INTERESTING. WE HAVE JUST STARTED OUR OWN WEB SITE AT WWW.KENTREPTILES.CO.UK WITH THE HOPE OF OPENING A BUSINESS IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE SO ANY HELP WOULD BE WELCOMED. STEVE AND SHIRLEY


----------



## Daredevil

snickers said:


> Is this worth going to?
> 
> I'm 3 hours away so I'll be driving all day.
> 
> Is it likely there will be any Bredl's or Carpets? Or Rhinovivs?


F**k knows if their there, but i will be which will certainly make it worthwhile!:lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

It saying it gonna take me 4hours and 9 mins so i won't be there lol hope everyone enjoys it
ind
xxx


----------



## exoticsandtropics

i'll be there got loads of brand new cheap stuff. 24" vivs £40.00 contico, plastic boxes, powersun bulbs, cheap bulbs, thermostats, tanks and random bits couple of frogs too. word up


----------



## sean k

*frogs*

hi what type of frogs are you taking?

thanks


----------



## Herp_boi

snickers said:


> Is this worth going to?
> 
> I'm 3 hours away so I'll be driving all day.
> 
> Is it likely there will be any Bredl's or Carpets? Or Rhinovivs?


 Hi, There will proberbly be some carpets, Usually is.
But not sure about bredl's.: victory:


----------



## repti-mon

I'll be there, was hoping to get a couple of things but money is low...


----------



## Danezie

i live around the corner from maidstone and have some snakes still for sale which i can drop up there if somebody wants to buy any of them...

CB03 1.0 Californian Kingsnake £30
CB07 0.1 Orange Ghost Royal + 3x1.5x1.5 Viv with brand new double stat + extras. £offers
CB08 0.1 Aztec Cornsnake £40 - with set up
1 off 3ft x 2ft x 2ft Vivarium with stat £70 (ideal for kingsnake)

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg263/danezie/Snakes%20for%20sale/ <<< PICTURES !

i have to have all this gone by friday at latest, its hard enough selling them but have genuine reason as im joining regular army so it all must go!! 

Dane

PM ME IF INTERESTED!!!!


----------



## garysumpter

I will be there.

If anyone is interested in 1.2 Rainwater Albino Leopard Geckos, let me know 

Gary


----------



## penfold

*maidstone*

dont forget people that if you get seen selling animals in the car park there is a good chance show will not be allowed again next year


----------



## repkid

exoticsandtropics said:


> i'll be there got loads of brand new cheap stuff. 24" vivs £40.00 contico, plastic boxes, powersun bulbs, cheap bulbs, thermostats, tanks and random bits couple of frogs too. word up


 Will definately say hi to you as your the only person going I have met before:lol2:.


Is any one else going to say hi to meh?


----------



## bendigo

repkid said:


> Will definately say hi to you as your the only person going I have met before:lol2:.
> 
> 
> Is any one else going to say hi to meh?


 

i would if i knew what you looked like :lol2:


----------



## garysumpter

penfold said:


> dont forget people that if you get seen selling animals in the car park there is a good chance show will not be allowed again next year


Pretty standard (and fair!) rules really!


----------



## HS

Hi all, been rushing around today getting things sorted.
With regards tables still available, all I can say is that it is tight, but we will try to accomodate people, I would to turn anybody away.

With regards trading in the car park, not only would it mean the show would suffer, but it is also illegal and we will be monitoring the car park.

If you want to sell on some something but don't have enough to warrant a table, PM me and I'll se what I can do.

See you all there.:2thumb:


----------



## garysumpter

Am I right in saying that its in the building in the car park where they have the dog shows?

Gary


----------



## HS

Yes, that's right.


----------



## ian kerr

*show*

hi all
me and matt rendle will have high end royals boas and corns
see you there
regards ian


----------



## ladyboid

have a good day all. wish i was going but my other half will be there with kev ( sharpman ) selling some inverts and boas.


----------



## sean k

*show*

i just got back, it was great. lol

:lol2:


----------



## repkid

Yep. It was really good!

Got myself a beautiful SHCT leo, two books, a heatmat and a plastic tub like faunarium thingy.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

repkid said:


> Yep. It was really good!
> 
> Got myself a beautiful SHCT leo, two books, a heatmat and a plastic tub like faunarium thingy.


Kkl  
ind
xxx


----------



## Herp_boi

i got back about 1;30.
Got myself 9 lab mice cages for £15.00 and a lovely female hypo boa, :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

Enjoyed myself, and picked up 2 stunning geckos from big yellow gecko shct and a choc albino (thnx guys they really are lovely and friendly too) plus some equipment and my friend got two emperor scorps and their set up. all in all a good day : victory:


----------



## quailpower

OH MY GOD THATS ON MY BIRTHDAY!!! SQUEEE

Im so going  Maybe someone will give me a birthday present haha OJ


----------



## NBLADE

quailpower said:


> OH MY GOD THATS ON MY BIRTHDAY!!! SQUEEE
> 
> Im so going  Maybe someone will give me a birthday present haha OJ


 
this is last years date lol, this months one is on the 30th


----------



## becca26

i havnt ever been to a replile show and i would love to go but i cant bacause its on a MONDAY, how can that be its not on, 
:naughty:
how comes its not on the weekend ?

some body tell me its not on a monday pleaseeeee


----------



## beefy

this years show is on the 30th which is *sunday.:whistling2:*


----------



## kaelansnakes

does it cost to get in shows ?


----------



## matt1993

yh £2.50


----------



## excession

Wow getting confusing.

This is an old thread?


This should be LOCKED to prevent confusion!


----------



## HadesDragons

excession said:


> Wow getting confusing.
> 
> This is an old thread?
> 
> 
> This should be LOCKED to prevent confusion!


Done.


----------



## Mirf

HadesDragons said:


> Done.


No it wasn't.......:lol2:


----------



## jabbawockymark

so is the show on the 30th and the 31st then cos i was going on the 30th didnt no it was the 31st aswell??????????????????


----------



## HS

The 2009 Breeders Expo is on Sunday 30th August. This thread is from last year.


----------



## wohic

i will close this to prevent further confusion


----------

